# JagLasers Progression. From 1 min beginner to sub 20 cfop and beyond!



## JagLaser (Aug 10, 2022)

I decided to do something interesting and start this towards the beginning of my cubing journey, as I've seen many that are journey from sub 20 to 15 and such. As of this first post, my first speedcube should arrive in a couple days. I am beginning to teach myself intuitive F2L, and two look will likely come next. My current average is about 1 minute. This will probably take a while, but excited to see how far I can get. I would also like to get into 2x2 in this thread, maybe a goal for sub 10, but not until I get probably sub 30 or so on 3x3.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

Best of Luck on your journey!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 10, 2022)

sub 10 2x2 is easy af lol


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> sub 10 2x2 is easy af lol


Well, I've never even solved one before so I wouldn't know lol I've only done 3x3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 10, 2022)

JagLaser said:


> Well, I've never even solved one before so I wouldn't know lol I've only done 3x3


yea cool. sub 10 on 2x2 is just learning lbl lol


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yea cool. sub 10 on 2x2 is just learning lbl lol


What's similar to 3x3 sub 20 or 30


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 10, 2022)

maybe 6s avg


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> sub 10 2x2 is easy af lol


i only got 2 sub 20's before.


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yea cool. sub 10 on 2x2 is just learning lbl lol


i average 12 secs on 2x2


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

JagLaser said:


> I decided to do something interesting and start this towards the beginning of my cubing journey, as I've seen many that are journey from sub 20 to 15 and such. As of this first post, my first speedcube should arrive in a couple days. I am beginning to teach myself intuitive F2L, and two look will likely come next. My current average is about 1 minute. This will probably take a while, but excited to see how far I can get. I would also like to get into 2x2 in this thread, maybe a goal for sub 10, but not until I get probably sub 30 or so on 3x3.


what method do u use?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Xatu said:


> i only got 2 sub 20's before.





Xatu said:


> i average 12 secs on 2x2


that doesnt make sense



Xatu said:


> what method do u use?





JagLaser said:


> intuitive F2L


I wonder what method uses F2L..............


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 11, 2022)

Xatu said:


> what method do u use?


I'm only just now teaching myself basic crop. Before I used a modified beginner's method.


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 11, 2022)

Also, can someone put the algorithm for Aa perm for 2 look pll, mine is wrong...


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I wonder what method uses F2L..............


clearly a zzer.


----------



## Xatu (Aug 12, 2022)

JagLaser said:


> Also, can someone put the algorithm for Aa perm for 2 look pll, mine is wrong...


its L F' L B B L' F L B B L L (12 MOVES QTM)


----------



## Xatu (Aug 12, 2022)

JagLaser said:


> I'm only just now teaching myself basic crop. Before I used a modified beginner's method.


CROP is not a method.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 12, 2022)

Xatu said:


> CROP is not a method.


When people type very fast sometimes these things called typos appear.


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 13, 2022)

Happy to say that my first speedcube, the Rs3m 2021 MagLev. Extremely happy with it ootb, although I have never really had a speedcube, so anything would probably have been great. Lubed it with weight 5, though I proly did it wrong, first time lubing. My f2l is improving, though still not great, and I've memorized probably 2/3 of 2 look oll, and most of 2 look pll, although some of the algs I printed are just wrong... My short term goal is to get my basic cfop up to sub 1 min at least, then see if I should just practice or learn full oll, pll, or advanced f2l...


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 13, 2022)

Autocorrect cfop to crop lol


----------



## JagLaser (Aug 28, 2022)

Hey all, its been a while since last post, been practicing cfop. I am not amazing at intuitive f2l, but I've improved. Headlights is giving me a bit of trouble on 2oll, as well as no headlighs for first part of pll. Am getting around 50 seconds on a solid solve, and maybe 1:05 on meh solves.


----------

